# Can you recommend any open donor clinics abroad?



## KKB (Jul 2, 2010)

Hi - I am 39 and single (low ovarian reserve and AMH 0.6).  I am trying IUI for a few attempts but have been recommended to go straight to egg donor (and sperm).  I wanted to know if any other single women have found any clinics abroad with a known identity donor programme that they can recommend?  If so, how was the treatment, donor info, and success rates?  Many thanks for your help and advice.


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

Hi KKB and welcome to FF and the single womens board 

If you are looking for double donor with both donors being ID release (ie the child could find out details about the donor when they turn 18 - vs 'known' donor which would be someone you actually knew/were in contact with) then it seems you have quite a limited choice of countries: the UK, US, New Zealand, South Africa are the primary ones I think. You may find clinics in Denmark are able to provide ID release donors too, but I'm afraid I can't help with which specific clinics and waiting lists etc

In the UK, LWC and CRM in London both have quite good programs for egg donation, but you would still be looking at a waiting list of around 9 months for a donor - which is I assume why you ruled out the UK in the first place? Try the National Gamete Donation Trust (NGDT) for information and support in the UK: http://www.ngdt.co.uk/
They can help with waiting lists etc

The US is very expensive but it's possible to get ID release donors with short waiting times at many clinics over there - check out the US boards for specific recommendations. Rose39 (who posts here on the singles board) is going to South Africa so she may be able to help with recommendations there

TBH, most of the single women here, myself included, who are using egg & sperm donors are with European clinics (Spain, Greece, Czech Republic) where the donors are anonymous. I originally wanted an ID release donor and had a cycle here in the UK with LWC (well, 2 infact although with the 1st one we didn't get to transfer because the donor didn't produce enough eggs) but I have since moved to a clinic abroad where success rates (and bluntly put, the costs) are better - it took me some time to get my head round the anon donor situation, but I am at peace with that now and happy to answer any questions if you want to PM me.

Hope this helps, best of luck,
Suitcase
x

/links


----------



## Rose39 (Dec 9, 2007)

Just following up on Suity's post - South African egg donors are anonymous, but you do get a lot of information on them (more than you'd get in the UK), and some donors are happy to exchange emails with their recipients, with the egg donor agency acting as intermediary - and this can be done right from the beginning, you don't have to wait until any child reaches 18. I received an email via the agency from my egg donor when my first DE cycle failed, and it reinforced to me what a lovely person she is.

Hope this is helpful.

Rose xx


----------



## twinkle90250 (Jun 5, 2010)

Rose, 

I was DELIGHTED to see your post about South African egg donors. I had read an article that seemed to indicate egg donors were willing to be known, but then saw all the clinics and agencies said it was completely anonymous. This is a very important factor for me. I'd like to ask a couple more questions if you don't mind...

1. Did you and your egg donor actually exchange names/contact info via email? 
2. Was she willing to "be known" later on when any children you would have ended up having with her eggs (I know you are switching donors)  were old enough to understand that concept? 
3. How did you approach the topic with the clinic and/or agency--did you just let them know that you'd like to work with a donor who is OK with this email contact? 

Thanks so much for any additional info you can provide. I hope 2011 is your magic year too!!

Sarah


----------



## Rose39 (Dec 9, 2007)

Sarah,

I'd suggest you contact one of the egg donor agencies in South Africa to get clarity on the rules (e.g. Nurture or Global Egg Donors), but my understanding is that it is South African law that all donors are anonymous - it says this on several of the egg donor agency websites. 

I understand that if a donor agrees to be in contact, is it with the agency acting as intermediary to remove any identifying information from the emails - but as I haven't had a BFP yet I haven't explored this fully. I received emails from my first donor when my cycle failed, via the agency - but I don't know her name or where she is from.

The donor profiles say whether the donor is willing to be in contact so you know about this when you pick a donor - but I'm not sure if all agencies offer this option. 

Hope this helps!

Rose xx


----------



## Bethany915 (Aug 1, 2010)

Hi KKB

Completely off topic from your question, but have you thought of taking DHEA? It's a supplement usually used for anti-aging and is being pioneered (particularly by the Center for Human Reproduction in New York) to increase egg quantity (and possibly quality) amongst "older women" with low ovarian reserve. You can check out some info on their website:

http://www.centerforhumanreprod.com/premature_ovaries.html

and there is also a board here on FF (although the FF girls seem to have had mixed results) - I would post a link, but I don't know how to! It's under Complementary Approaches.

Anyway, I have an AMH of 0.4, I started taking DHEA at the beginning of November 2010 and I am now 5 weeks pregnant! Early days and at my age it could go either way... You might want to consider it, particularly if you are waiting a while for donor eggs to become available. You could take it for a few months, have your AMH re-tested and maybe decide whether to have another go with your OEs?

If you are considering it, you should have your testosterone checked before you start (it's not recommended if your testosterone is already at the high end) and ideally it's best to discuss with a consultant beforehand (mine wouldn't explicitly recommend it, but said he thought it couldn't do any harm!).

Good luck with your next steps, whatever you decide.

B xx

/links


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Bethany I considered taking it, advised by one clinic but they can't prescribe as not licensed and then I was advised to go to Zita West's clinic and enquire about it, I met Zita and we chatted, I met with her nutritionist who gave me some info sheets on it, but again couldn't advise one way or another- in the end I decided not to take it. There are numerous dicussions about DHEA on FF, some women like yourself have had positive outcomes, others have anecdotedly reported it had an adverse effect on their fertility, as it is steroid-like.

I am so pleased for you and your surprise BFP!.
L x


----------



## Bethany915 (Aug 1, 2010)

JJ - You're right - it does seem to be very much a case of "the jury's out" on DHEA.  I know the CHR in New York have had some astonishing results, but my consultant said that he was not aware of any clinic being able to replicate them in the UK!  And, as you say, the FF girls seem to have had very mixed results.  I am, of course, delighted that it appears to have worked for me   - although early days yet...

How was your appointment yesterday?  I hope it went well   .

B xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Yes it went very well so we are moving ahead, next steps legal, surrogate to be tested and counselling

L x


----------



## lulumead (May 29, 2008)

Good news JJ - sounds like its moving in the right direction    
xxx


----------

